# Ever hooked your eyeball? It kinda changes your fishin day!



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Ever got a hook in your eyeball? It kinda ruined my fishin for the evening. Thankfully I had caught 6 Flounder earlier in the day and fileted and ate 1 nice one... so at least the day wasn't a total loss. 

Started out pitching Gulp! pogies during high tide just a few hundred yards from my other flounder hole. Caught a dink first cast... woohoo! 










Kept working the area waiting for the outgoing to start picking up. As I am about to leave because I thoroughly had worked the area, this Flattie smacks my Gulp! and starts stripping off 10-lb line like he was a 20-lb linesider 










Took one look at the beautiful sunset and bounced to the house to filet mr. flattie:



















You ever tried fileting with a steak knife? Since I left my filet knifes at my other house, I had no choice. Now using a steak knife is hard az he|| -but doable at least the first part of getting the filets off the fish. It was when I tried separating the meat from the skin that I realized it wasn't gonna work. 










Got all 4filets off the fish and went up to Sunglow to have them finish the fileting and fried it up. Sorry, I was so busy knocking down a few cold ones that I forgot to take pics of the final fried basket. There was a lot of fish and I gave at least half of it to my friends.

So a few hours later I get the idea that I will throw on some Gulp! and go jig the Dunlawton flat bridge for flatties. I caught 3 shorties, snapped a couple of pics for your viewing pleasure...



















*WELLLLLLLLL* as luck would have it, those piece of crap fish we call Ladyfish rolled in. I caught one and threw it back. The next cast another ladyfish. As I was pulling him up and over the rail, he went apesh*t and slung my cotee jighead with the gulp pogie on it... RIGHT INTO MY EYEBALL! 

Ok, like that wasn't bad enough having Gulp juice splattered in my eye, along with Ladyfish bacteria and slime.. but it gets better. When I reached up to my eye is when I realized that the lure was still hanging there attached to my eyeball. 

At this point I sobered up real quick and came to the realization that a trip the ER was probably in my near future. I took a deep breath and gently grabbed the lure to see how bad it was. Suprisingly, I didn't feel any piercing pain (ie. no punctures wounds) but I could still tell this lure was attached to me and stinging like mad. Not knowing the extent of the problem, I carefully grabbed the gulp and jighead and started maneuvering to attempt to get the lure out of my eyeball. The hook had went in between my eyeball and way up behind my eyelid.  

Whewwww... I breathed a sigh of relief as I realized the situation certainly coulda been much worse. Manuevered around for a few secs and finally got the hook out without really scratching my lens (so far as I can tell). 

Called the wife at 2am to debate an ER visit for antibiotics while I was walking back to my truck. Decided to make a few casts for Snook as I was leaving, yes fishing with only one eye open. Landed a ladyfish (which I accidentally murdered). I skipped the ER and came home and rinsed it with water for some time and then flushed it with some Visine. Wish I coulda kept fishing instead of the hook/eyeball incident, but I guess you can't have it all, right?


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

How many beers was this after and why is there not a picture?


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

7 :beer: and you didn't seriously think I was going to snap a pic of the lure in my eye? I know I am pretty hardcore and all, but my only thought was getting that thing out of my eye as quickly as possible. I'll have to remember to take pics of my next mishaps for ya


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Ok then, I expect all mishaps to be photographed for all on this board to see. I was going to take a picture of my massive bruise from last weekend, but then again, this is a family site.


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Yeah, It could have been worse...


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

I just threw up in my mouth a little bit :--|

Thanks Barty!


----------



## DVO (Mar 22, 2004)

That picture from Barty make me THROW-UP man. It's so terrible graphic........


Hope everything will be OK with you Kodiakzach.


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

*New O.S.H.A rules*

Saftey goggles are now manditory when fishing......Good lord that was creepy...I once had a gotcha slam into my neck...Was pulling on the leader .. and the 30lb ray was finished with his wing piercing and pow... got the hook out at the beach.. and kept fishing.. next day it looked like a softball hit me in the neck.. the bruise was insane..Guess i got lucky...


----------



## bad_angler (Jul 14, 2007)

Hey Barty,

Did the eyeball survive surgery? I cannot imagine this without some kind of vision impairment. 

Awesome shot.


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Took my buddy Blake by my Flounder hole this afternoon for a few minutes. Tide was about half way out and current flowing. We each got one, unfortunately mine flopped back down the rocks into the water after I already had him out. The one I lost was as big as this one from last night:










Here is Blake's flattie he went home with. I told him to hold it out to make it look as big as mine =)


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

Yeah but you were wounded....


----------

